# YM1610 hydraulic issue



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

I’m having an issue with the hydraulic system. When actuating the front loader the three point is also responding in sync. If I actuated the three point there is no response from the bucket. I did have a leak at the main hydraulic feed but the cause was paint being on the washers once they were stripped and cleaned that took care of the leak. Would air in the long be due to low tractor fluid cause this? If so what is the best way to bleed the system. 
I’m new to dealing with tractors but have a solid maintenance background in auto/ gas and diesel as well as Aircraft mx. I do have a manual on order but it hasn’t arrived yet.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Your hydraulics are self bleeding when you work them. I don't understand "air in the long". Did this problem surface all at once. Any changes made in the plumbing that could have caused this?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi johnpj1, welcome to the tractor forum.

Winston's questions are appropriate: "Did this problem surface all at once. Any changes made in the plumbing that could have caused this?"

Is this a factory loader installation, or a shade tree variety? Do you have a selector valve that you switch from loader to lift operation?

A picture of your loader's hydraulic rig-up and hydraulic connection points might be useful. If you have a "power beyond" plate on your tractor, hydraulic power comes from this plate to the loader control valve. The return flow from the valve should go back to the PB plate and onward to the lift system.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

BigT said:


> Hi johnpj1, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Winston's questions are appropriate: "Did this problem surface all at once. Any changes made in the plumbing that could have caused this?"
> 
> ...


I haven’t done any changes. The major issue was a leak at the feed line on top of the pump. I shut it down when I saw the leak and check the tractor fluid which of course was low. The loader was installed by a used dealer. I’ll get pictures posted today. Thanks


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

winston said:


> Your hydraulics are self bleeding when you work them. I don't understand "air in the long". Did this problem surface all at once. Any changes made in the plumbing that could have caused this?


That should be air in the line. I disconnected the feed line to see about rerouting it but it was too short so I reinstalled it exactly as it was. The main problem was a leak at the feed on top of the pump. I noticed the problem of the three point moving when using the loader when the leak was happening.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

No doubt a leak at the suction line right at the pump could allow air into the system. Are you sure you have stopped that leak? Not sure how air in the system could cause your symptoms but I suppose it might.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

winston said:


> No doubt a leak at the suction line right at the pump could allow air into the system. Are you sure you have stopped that leak? Not sure how air in the system could cause your symptoms but I suppose it might.


I’m not sure yet. There is no leak so far, can’t tell if it’s pulling air but if it was it would also have to have fluid coming out of it also. Hoye tractor sent me orings but I think I have the model wrong. It looks like bras or copper washers, there is no groove for orings.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I am thinking yours should seal with O-rings just like this 1510. You would not necessarily get fluid out the suction line as a negative pressure is created when the pump is working. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/YM1510YDPUMP.htm


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

I thought I had uploaded pictures but I’m not seeing them on this thread.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

Not sure if the last picture is the filter screen. It has a leak also. Just trying to resolve on issue at a time.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That is the cover to the suction screen. Someone has modified the connection at your 3 point control valve. Won't be sucking air at that point as it is high pressure.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

winston said:


> That is the cover to the suction screen. Someone has modified the connection at your 3 point control valve. Won't be sucking air at that point as it is high pressure.


Thanks, just needed to confirm the suction screen so I can order a new one. Small leak near the lower forward bolt. Probably more over spray but I hate to remove it and not have a spare in case it’s bad. 
Looks like when they modified it they didn’t make the hose long enough so it routes to the outside of the step then to the control valves. I’ll be getting a new one made to route it better. Would the little selector looking valve have anything to do with the pump and operation of the three point in relation to the front loader?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The selector looking valve is the control valve for the 3 point lift. If it is plumbed like most the pressure comes from pump through the loader control valve. Some are plumbed with power beyond and some are not. The 3 point control valve should have no effect on the loader valve. However, the loader valve could have an effect on the 3 point valve. I really am unable to give any worth while advice at this time. Don't have a good understanding of your plumbing or problem.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

winston said:


> The selector looking valve is the control valve for the 3 point lift. If it is plumbed like most the pressure comes from pump through the loader control valve. Some are plumbed with power beyond and some are not. The 3 point control valve should have no effect on the loader valve. However, the loader valve could have an effect on the 3 point valve. I really am unable to give any worth while advice at this time. Don't have a good understanding of your plumbing or problem.


That works I’ll play with the selector and see if that changes anything. Gives me a starting point. Just have to figure why the engine bogged down when using the bucket while backing out of the debris pile.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I am sure you know when your loader cylinders reach their end point and the loader valve is still being pulled this causes the loader relief valve to release (usually in the 2000psi range). That will load the engine some.


----------



## Johnpj1 (May 13, 2018)

Got the engine running again. Fuel tank/line obstruction. Still have the actuation of the three point when using the front loader. No leak at the hydraulic pump now guess cleaning paint off the washers after they “ reconditioned it” worked. I’ll see if it bogs down like before in the morning.


----------

